# Alarma con celulares



## pinda (Ago 17, 2006)

Hola gente del foro. Necesito hacer una alarma con los celulares sony ericson. Necesito saber como comunicarme con el celular. Agradezco cualquier información que tengan. 

Les dejo mi mail: ignacio.gming@gmail.com


----------



## omp26 (Ago 17, 2006)

hola, bueno yo hice un proyecto con celulares, se trataba de control a distancia y si pasaba alguna alarma en el sistema este avisaria llamando al celular y medinate voz grabada se informaciónrmaba del evento ocurrido. Esto es lo mismo para hacer una alarma y con cualquier celular. Revisa un poco sobre el manejo de los DTMF.

Cualquier consulta me lo haces saber

OMP26


----------



## pinda (Ago 18, 2006)

lo que conozco de dtmf es para hacerlo desde el telefono fijo de mi casa. que lo hice con integrados de holtek. tengo entendido que por medio de los pines del celular y con comandos at. puedo mandar sms, si llegas a saber algo te lo super agradezco. la forma que me decis tiene alguna ventaja sobre los comandos at. desde ya te agradesco y si te puedo ayudar en algo dime. saludos ignacio


----------

